# boa gentics please help me ahhhh lol



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

ok im so damm confused 

basical i have a prob super salmon DH Ghost female i have put her with a normal boy(no hets that i know of) now my question is what am i likly to get.

of course ive put her too a normal to prove the super out that bit is easy i think key words there i think lol

however after that im stuck or should i say dont wanna say yeh the young ones are somthing they are not.

any help guys would be great.


----------



## boarob84 (Sep 8, 2009)

looks like you'll just get 50% salmons and poss some super salmons if your super salmon is a super salmon and poss 50% hets.


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

thought supers would only come out say if i had a salmon boy??? im breeding her to a normal.

always thought that supers have too have both parents to be salmon? sorry if im wrong:lol2:


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

i think if she is a super you should get all salmon hypos poss dh


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry is samlon and hypo not the same thing??? silly question but half the peeps i see on here call one hypo and the other half say samlon but the snakes look the same??


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

boarob84 said:


> looks like you'll just get 50% salmons and poss some super salmons if your super salmon is a super salmon and poss 50% hets.


For a super BOTH parents have to be salmon



bubblesavage25 said:


> thought supers would only come out say if i had a salmon boy??? im breeding her to a normal.
> 
> always thought that supers have too have both parents to be salmon? sorry if im wrong:lol2:


You're spot on!



nicole horsell said:


> i think if she is a super you should get all salmon hypos poss dh


Indeed

Salmon to normal = 50% normal 50% hypo
Super salmon to normal = 100% hypos
Salmon to salmon = 25% normal 75% salmon (33% poss super)
Super salmon to salmon = 50% salmon 50% super salmon
Super salmon to super salmon = 100% super salmon


Please note the distinction between 'salmon' and 'hypo'. As a 'salmon' (AKA salmon hypo) is selectively bred to be a very high pinky/peachy version of a hypo, then if you breed one to a 'normal' then your hypo babies are NOT technically salmons but are just high pink hypos.



The 100% het anery status of your female also makes all babies 50% possible het anery.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bubblesavage25 said:


> sorry is samlon and hypo not the same thing??? silly question but half the peeps i see on here call one hypo and the other half say samlon but the snakes look the same??


 
See above.

Chris Gillams line of hypos are 'salmons' (originally developed by Rich Ihle?) whereas other lines include 'orange hypo' and 'monster tail hypo'.

If you do not know which specific line your hypo is from then you shouldn't call them salmons and should refer to them only as 'hypos'.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

is it possible to post pics of a hypo and a salmon so i can then see the diff

thanks for the help guys


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

my girl is from sharpman on here she was sold as

prob super salmon DH ghost


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, looking into it, it seems that 'salmon hypo' is the name first assigned to the hypo gene when it was discovered by Rich Ihle. Since then the terms salmon and hypo have been used synomously but many people are developing specific lines

Personally I would stick with 'hypo' in the absence of any other evidence (i.e.family history NOT just 'what it looks like')

Monster tailed hypos
Boa Constrictors by The Boaphile - Available

Banana salmon
Salmon Boa Rich Ihle

Cherry salmon
Salmon Boa Rich Ihle

Bloody salmon
http://www.salmonboa.com/sale_images/2007Boas/BloodyProject/07_bldy1.24m-4med.jpg


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bubblesavage25 said:


> my girl is from sharpman on here she was sold as
> 
> prob super salmon DH ghost


Well whatever you call it, you can be sure you have an A1 top quality animal if it came from Kev.


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

as for the super side of it both parents were salmon


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

hope so i payed best part of £700 for her lol not only that she has blue/grey eyes lol


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

however see is DH ghost is that not gonna play a part at all???


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Of course it will play a 'part'

The hypo/salmon bit gives you the hypo/salmon offsrping and the het anery bit gives you the 50% poss het anery in the offspring.

See pm for mre details!

:2thumb:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## boarob84 (Sep 8, 2009)

here is a pic of two of my hypo's i have paper that shows both of these are hypo salmon...

this is may male

















and this is a female is have this is the only pic i have of this boa from when i first got her..


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Basically what Andy has told you.

If it is a Super, and I suspect it isn't, you will get all hypos from your pairing.

These should be sold as:-

Hypo 50% DH ghost


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> Basically what Andy has told you.
> 
> If it is a Super, and I suspect it isn't, you will get all hypos from your pairing.
> 
> ...


According to salmonboa.com ( John) he thinks that's a super salmon and why it was advertised as a probable super , it is from the salmon line so can indeed be called a probable super salmon , there is no black around the tail saddles at all , it also has a reduced mustache
One of its parents was a dh ghost and the other a ghost , thats how its not he is definitely a het and not a possible het 

I only sold it as was an excess to my breeding plans , even i dont have the room for all the boas i want lol

Kev


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sharpman said:


> According to salmonboa.com ( John) he thinks that's a super salmon and why it was advertised as a probable super , it is from the salmon line so can indeed be called a probable super salmon , there is no black around the tail saddles at all , it also has a reduced mustache
> One of its parents was a dh ghost and the other a ghost , thats how its not he is definitely a het and not a possible het
> 
> I only sold it as was an excess to my breeding plans , even i dont have the room for all the boas i want lol
> ...


 
Just to confirm in case there was any misunderstanding...the probable super and the het anery status of the animal you sold to bubble were never in question.

The mention of 50% hets was if he bred her to a normal male. We were also explaining that mating would also prove out whether it was super or not (I know what my money is on - I saw it..! : victory: - I also really really wanted it!...maybe next year!)


Cheers

Andy


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

bubblesavage25 said:


> ok im so damm confused
> 
> basical i have a prob super salmon DH Ghost female i have put her with a normal boy(no hets that i know of) now my question is what am i likly to get.


dont waste her genetics mate, get an Anery to put with her, if she proves to be Super then you get 
50% salmon DH Ghosts
50% Ghosts

worth the investment me thinks: victory:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Sharpman said:


> According to salmonboa.com ( John) he thinks that's a super salmon and why it was advertised as a probable super , it is from the salmon line so can indeed be called a probable super salmon , there is no black around the tail saddles at all , it also has a reduced mustache
> One of its parents was a dh ghost and the other a ghost , thats how its not he is definitely a het and not a possible het
> 
> I only sold it as was an excess to my breeding plans , even i dont have the room for all the boas i want lol
> ...


It wasn't meant in that way mate, just an opinion, never easy to see in a pic. I would never in anyway suggest that it was mis-advertised by you : victory:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

That's ok, I just didn't want the buyer to think he hasn't got what he thought

I also agree the genetics of it shouldn't be waisted , unfortunately he can't afford a ghost , I did offer a het anery male but it was sold by the time he got my pm 

Are you sure you can't afford a ghost? I do payment plans  

Kev


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Sharpman said:


> That's ok, I just didn't want the buyer to think he hasn't got what he thought


absolutely right, I prob shouldn't have given the opinion as it wasn't requested. Apologies.


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

ahhh what you guys doing lol kev cheers mate and thanks to everyone else please dont start a war if anybody needs shooting it me for being a dumb ass, hmm kev do you have any anery boys at the moment???


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

bubblesavage25 said:


> ahhh what you guys doing lol kev cheers mate and thanks to everyone else please dont start a war if anybody needs shooting it me for being a dumb ass, hmm kev do you have any anery boys at the moment???



no i don't , all the anerys where sold in no time , all i have is one , maybe 2 male ghosts , if paired with your dh ghost she should produce super ghost and ghosts as well as dh ghosts and supers , and maybe but i doubt she could also produce anerys and het anerys


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

If a possible super hypo is mated to a normal and produces one or more normal (nonhypo) babies, then the hypo cannot be a super hypo. If the possible super hypo is mated to a normal and produces 17 or more babies, all of which are hypo, then there is a greater than 99% probability that it is a super hypo. That is when a breeding test generally ends with the conclusion that it is a super hypo. But there is no way to be 100% certain that it is a super hypo. Good luck.


----------

